

Ask HN: Finding Office Space in London - kinnth

I wanted to know if anyone knew a better way of finding office space in london in the tech sector.  Rather than just browsing the property search sites are there any dedicated and good sites for Tech sector offices?<p>I&#x27;m looking for space for around 10 people and flexible on the area in London.
======
Peroni
We're based in Runway East and there are a couple of 10+ startups based here -
[http://runwayea.st/](http://runwayea.st/)

There's a whole bunch of co-working spaces popping up in London which are
drastically more affordable than an independent space.

WeWork have a bunch of options too -
[https://www.wework.com/locations/london](https://www.wework.com/locations/london)

------
traviagio
I have worked at SoHo Labs [http://www.soholabs.co/](http://www.soholabs.co/)
and Warner Yard [http://www.warneryard.com/](http://www.warneryard.com/)
Techstars is based in Warner Yard and the top floor is dedicated space for
investors. I would consider giving it a shot.

------
adwhit
Have you had a look at Hubble?

[https://hubblehq.com/](https://hubblehq.com/)

~~~
mtmail
I second hubblehq. They're estate agent who specialized in tech/startup
offices.

------
inztinkt
Would you be looking for a private suite or something in a shared environment?

Over at included.co we work with a number of shared hubs, with some offering
both. Whilst our list isn't in any way an exhaustive list of available options
in London, we may be able to help with our free 1-on-1 search service.

------
velox_io
TechHub have been pretty good to me!

